

Ask HN : How to encourage sign ups and have users use the service? - sudhi_xervmon

	I am the founder of a end-end cloud management &amp; monitoring product with cool features like visual designing of deployments and configurable dashboards. We have raised a small angel fund with all other funds are bootstrapped through savings so far.
We have had several beta sign ups and in total we have around 150+ users.<p>We went live few weeks back. So far - sign ups are trickling very slowly. The feedback to whom we have demoed like what we have done and problem we are trying to solve. However the feedback from beta customers are slow to say the least. We thought we could get some quick signups, users using the system and then feedback. It is not happening much. Can some one suggest me what we can do better to reach out more prospects? Receive quick feedback from customers and get some coverage.<p>Unfortunately - we running short of cash and it is a deadlock with investors asking for paid customers.<p>As founder, I have exhausted all my savings on the venture (including 401K, college savings) on this. I am not willing to give up, but ground realities are just hard.
======
ibstudios
I've had very good luck with the google chrome store. I get a steady stream
every day from there for my reporting app.

